# Operation South Waziristan (Military Pictures)



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Stealth

*Seriously our Army sacrify alot alot...

Look @ Americans and NATO

"Jo loog paisay daykar apnay opar hamlay na karwanay ko kahain aur jo mooth kay dar say chookyaan khatam kardain woh kya KAAK laraingay jangain"

seriously ZERO RESPECT of these American and NATO soldiers. Jang Hatyaroon say nahi Jazbay say lari jati hey.. Jo mooth say daray woh kya kaak laryaga! Shame on you AMERICANS!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakomar

Stealth said:


> *Seriously our Army sacrify alot alot...
> 
> Look @ Americans and NATO
> 
> "Jo loog paisay daykar apnay opar hamlay na karwanay ko kahain aur jo mooth kay dar say chookyaan khatam kardain woh kya KAAK laraingay jangain"
> 
> seriously ZERO RESPECT of these American and NATO soldiers. Jang Hatyaroon say nahi Jazbay say lari jati hey.. Jo mooth say daray woh kya kaak laryaga! Shame on you AMERICANS!*



american can have technology at their side but one think they can n t have is courage to fight. which Pakistani troops got.
americans are so jealous of Pakistan now they are taking out troops from afghanistan borders so that Pakistan army fails.
INSHALLAH Pakistan will live on and Pakistan Army will win this war that is imposed by american on us and american will loss it the way they are dealing with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beskar

Let's keep this thread limited to the images. Otherwise I'd have to merge this with the Operation Rah-e-Nijaat thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

More pictures please.


----------



## The Malik

Thanks! Great images.


----------



## fatman17

Stealth said:


> *Seriously our Army sacrify alot alot...
> 
> Look @ Americans and NATO
> 
> "Jo loog paisay daykar apnay opar hamlay na karwanay ko kahain aur jo mooth kay dar say chookyaan khatam kardain woh kya KAAK laraingay jangain"
> 
> seriously ZERO RESPECT of these American and NATO soldiers. Jang Hatyaroon say nahi Jazbay say lari jati hey.. Jo mooth say daray woh kya kaak laryaga! Shame on you AMERICANS!*



aray yar bar bar PA aur NATO/US ka maqabla kyun kartay rahtay ho!
mittey pao!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

nice pics indeed !!!


----------



## Stealth

fatman17 said:


> aray yar bar bar PA aur NATO/US ka maqabla kyun kartay rahtay ho!
> mittey pao!



because Im proud on my Army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muhammad ali ehsan

Excellent pictures.Looking at our jawans in military fatigues doing excellent work for this country raises our level of confidence...cheers Pakistan army.


----------



## owais.usmani

*A soldier spoke on a field radio as a Mi-17 helicopter landed on top of Kund mountain.*













*A Pakistani army AH-1 Cobra attack helicopter flew over the Kund mountain near Kotkai village.*













*A soldier fired a heavy machine gun on Taliban positions near Sherwangi Tor Thursday.
The army is fighting an estimated 12,000 militants, including up to 1,500 foreign fighters, among them Uzbeks and Arabs.*














*Pakistani soldiers secured an area near Kotkai village on Thursday. Their assault into South Waziristan's unforgiving mountains has triggered a bloody backlash from militants, who are determined to bring the war out of the remote, northwestern region and into the country's cities in hopes of eroding public and political support.*​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## owais.usmani

*Excellent report by Al-Jazeerah:*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Mujahid

*Have you noticed the starting language of Al-Jazeera ???
clearly ironical !!!*


----------



## owais.usmani

*Pakistani soldiers keep watch in a temporary camp at an undisclosed location in the Sherwangi region of South Waziristan on October 29, 2009*













*Pakistani soldiers secure an area on a hill in the Sherwangi region of South Waziristan October 29, 2009*














*A Pakistani soldier speaks on a military field telephone on top of Kund mountain near Kotkai village in South Waziristan on October 29, 2009*













*Pakistani soldiers secure an area as a Pakistani Army AH-1 Cobra attack helicopter flies past the top of Kund moutain near Kotkai village in South Waziristan on October 29, 2009*​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## kidwaibhai

i can see that equipment that our soldiers have has gotten much better. i have noticed though that most of them have AK-47 instead of G-3. does environment in SWA suit the AK-47?


----------



## pakdefender

Rah E Haq mein youhin aagay Barthay Chalo


Zindabad Pakistan
Ziandabad Pak Fauj  

dua: rub bin surni allal kaum mil zalimeen wal takfireen , subhan allah wa bay hamdayhi wallah hu akbar wa ho wa alla qul e shai in qadeer

May Allah give us Vicroty!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakdefender

Man this is real soldiering, this is the real deal , these pictures capture the grit of Pakistan Army.

May God keep them in His Protection.

Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

We really need NVG along with Carbine with full Carbine accessories


----------



## Infanteer

pakomar said:


> *american can have technology at their side but one think they can n t have is courage to fight. which Pakistani troops got.
> americans are so jealous of Pakistan now they are taking out troops from afghanistan borders so that Pakistan army fails.*
> INSHALLAH Pakistan will live on and Pakistan Army will win this war that is imposed by american on us and american will loss it the way they are dealing with it.



have you served ?
i do realize he is a troll


----------



## Infanteer

kidwaibhai said:


> i can see that equipment that our soldiers have has gotten much better. i have noticed though that most of them have AK-47 instead of G-3. does environment in SWA suit the AK-47?



from looking at the pics. G-3 seem like a suitable rifle compare to AK.
keep in mind G-3 is more of a battle rifle. AK is an assault rifle.
In CQB preference can be given to AK but i would rather carry G-3. heavy but a good rifle.


----------



## RescueRanger

kidwaibhai said:


> i can see that equipment that our soldiers have has gotten much better. i have noticed though that most of them have AK-47 instead of G-3. does environment in SWA suit the AK-47?



SMG 7.62 is far superior in terms of ruggedness and durability as compared to the slightly troublesome G-3 (A2 and A3). Dawn did a somewhat decent review of PA's weapons and abilities

Link: 




(Note: Skip the BS and watch from 2:04)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani

*Soldiers secure an area on top of Kund moutain, near Kotkai village in the South Waziristan, October 29, 2009*














*A Pakistani soldier is seen silhouetted while posing for the media during an operation organized by the army, on top of a mountain near Sherwangi Tor village in South Waziristan.*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

Thanks Sir Owais Sahib for posting these beautiful pics...... looking for more
Regards,
Sunny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## moha199

I love all these Pictures, Inshah Allah we will take every single of these terrorist out of Pakistan pretty soon. Amin Pakistan Zinda Abad


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## owais.usmani

Sunny4pak said:


> Thanks Sir Owais Sahib for posting these beautiful pics...... looking for more
> Regards,
> Sunny



My pleasure.


----------



## owais.usmani

*Trucks carrying relief goods leaving Chaklala Garrison. (31-10-2009) - Photo ISPR*​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pakomar

Infanteer said:


> have you served ?
> i do realize he is a troll



that the bitter truth .read it out.
US Betrayal As Pakistan Army Launches Waziristan Offensive Pakistan Ka Khuda Hafiz


----------



## owais.usmani

*&#1705;&#1608;&#1657;&#1705;&#1574;&#1740;: &#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722;&#1548; &#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1657; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740;​*







*&#1740;&#1729; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576;&#1740; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1587;&#1662;&#1606;&#1705;&#1574;&#1740; &#1585;&#1594;&#1586;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1570;&#1587; &#1662;&#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587;&#1746; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580; &#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1570;&#1594;&#1575;&#1586; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1740; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1608;&#1575;&#1662;&#1587; &#1604;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1575; &#1576;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740;&#1605;&#1662; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575;&#1748; &#1580;&#1587; &#1580;&#1711;&#1729; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1740;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740;&#1605;&#1662; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1606;&#1670; &#1587;&#1575;&#1604; &#1662;&#1729;&#1604;&#1746; &#1670;&#1605;&#1681;&#1746; &#1705;&#1575; &#1576;&#1681;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1582;&#1575;&#1606;&#1729; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1580;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1602;&#1578;&#1608;&#1604; &#1585;&#1729;&#1606;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1606;&#1746; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1575; &#1729;&#1740;&#1672; &#1705;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1657;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1574;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748; &#1587;&#1662;&#1606;&#1705;&#1574;&#1740; &#1585;&#1594;&#1586;&#1574;&#1740; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576;&#1740; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1605;&#1585;&#1705;&#1586; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1605;&#1711;&#1585; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1578;&#1575;&#1586;&#1729; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576;&#1740; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611;&#1587;&#1608; &#1601;&#1740;&#1589;&#1583; &#1606;&#1602;&#1604; &#1605;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1670;&#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;​*















*&#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1576;&#1740; &#1608;&#1586;&#1740;&#1585;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1602;&#1585;&#1570;&#1606;&#1740; &#1570;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1583;&#1585;&#1580; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1570;&#1574;&#1740;&#1722; &#1711;&#1740;&#1748; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740; &#1608; &#1590;&#1585;&#1576;&#1740; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1726;&#1615;&#1605; &#1604;&#1576;&#1740;&#1705; &#1578;&#1608; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1662;&#1585; &#1601;&#1576;&#1575;&#1575;&#1616;&#1574;&#1740; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729;&#1616; &#1585;&#1576;&#1616;&#1705;&#1615;&#1605;&#1575; &#1578;&#1615;&#1705;&#1584;&#1576;&#1606; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575;&#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1587;&#1608;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1711;&#1585; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1705;&#1575;&#1585;&#1585;&#1608;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1746; &#1593;&#1605;&#1608;&#1605;&#1575;&#1611; &#1583;&#1585;&#1580; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1746;&#1748; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1580;&#1576; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1580;&#1729; &#1662;&#1608;&#1670;&#1726;&#1740; &#1578;&#1608; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1746; &#1604;&#1711;&#1746; &#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1593;&#1585;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1570;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1580;&#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1578;&#1575;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1602;&#1575;&#1605;&#1740; &#1604;&#1608;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1604; &#1580;&#1740;&#1578;&#1746; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1578;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1729;&#1605; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;​*
















*&#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1605;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606; &#1583;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1575;&#1681;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1748; &#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1740; &#1604;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1662;&#1575;&#1606;&#1670; &#1587;&#1608; &#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1570;&#1662;&#1585;&#1740;&#1588;&#1606; &#1575;&#1606;&#1670;&#1575;&#1585;&#1580; &#1576;&#1585;&#1711;&#1740;&#1672;&#1574;&#1585; &#1588;&#1601;&#1740;&#1602; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1729;&#1585; &#1605;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1587; &#1602;&#1587;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1746; &#1588;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1585;&#1740;&#1575;&#1601;&#1578; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604;&#1740; &#1585;&#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1606;&#1657;&#1740; &#1575;&#1740;&#1574;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1575;&#1601;&#1657; &#1711;&#1606; &#1606;&#1589;&#1576; &#1705;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1608; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1606;&#1746; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1585; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1583;&#1726;&#1585; &#1729;&#1740; &#1670;&#1726;&#1608;&#1681; &#1583;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1608;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1575;&#1602;&#1729; &#1662;&#1729;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740; &#1608;&#1580;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1608;&#1729; &#1662;&#1729;&#1575;&#1681;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1705;&#1726;&#1608;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1605;&#1585;&#1746; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1587;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1729;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1578;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1570;&#1605;&#1583; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1580;&#1711;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1740;&#1722; &#1576;&#1606;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748;​*















*&#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608;&#1578;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740; &#1740;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1670;&#1726; &#1605;&#1585;&#1576;&#1593; &#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1605;&#1585;&#1729; &#1606;&#1605;&#1575; &#1580;&#1711;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1608; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1602;&#1608;&#1604; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1746; &#1586;&#1582;&#1605;&#1740; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1591;&#1576;&#1740; &#1575;&#1605;&#1583;&#1575;&#1583; &#1601;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1746; &#1705;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1578;&#1593;&#1605;&#1575;&#1604; &#1705;&#1585;&#1578;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1605;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585;&#1662;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1662;&#1681;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740; &#1580;&#1576;&#1705;&#1729; &#1570;&#1587; &#1662;&#1575;&#1587; &#1575;&#1583;&#1608;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740;&#1711;&#1585; &#1591;&#1576;&#1740; &#1570;&#1604;&#1575;&#1578; &#1576;&#1705;&#1726;&#1585;&#1746; &#1662;&#1681;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746;&#1748;​*















*&#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1575;&#1582;&#1604; &#1729;&#1608;&#1574;&#1746; &#1578;&#1608; &#1608;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1576;&#1590;&#1746; &#1587;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722;&#1548; &#1662;&#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1657; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1672; &#1662;&#1585; &#1670;&#1587;&#1662;&#1575;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746;&#1748; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1672; &#1662;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1608;&#1580;&#1608;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1604;&#1711;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1662;&#1585; &#1576;&#1592;&#1575;&#1729;&#1585; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746;&#1748; &#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1740;&#1729; &#1601;&#1583;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1588;&#1726;&#1740;&#1583; &#1729;&#1608;&#1670;&#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1593;&#1576;&#1583;&#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1593;&#1590; &#1578;&#1589;&#1575;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1588;&#1575;&#1605;&#1604; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1576;&#1705;&#1729; &#1575;&#1585;&#1583;&#1608; &#1586;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1582;&#1591; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1670;&#1587;&#1662;&#1575;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1580;&#1608; &#1582;&#1608;&#1583;&#1705;&#1588; &#1581;&#1605;&#1604;&#1729; &#1570;&#1608;&#1585;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1729;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1705;&#1587;&#1740; &#1705;&#1746; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575;&#1748; &#1582;&#1591; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1606;&#1583;&#1580;&#1575;&#1578; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1578;&#1726;&#1746; &#1576;&#1593;&#1583; &#1575;&#1586; &#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1711;&#1586;&#1575;&#1585;&#1588; &#1729;&#1746; &#1705;&#1729; &#1570;&#1662; &#1605;&#1583;&#1608; &#1601;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1705;&#1608; &#1670;&#1726; &#1740;&#1575; &#1570;&#1657;&#1726; &#1593;&#1583;&#1583; &#1585;&#1740;&#1605;&#1608;&#1657;&#1548; &#1578;&#1740;&#1606; &#1740;&#1575; &#1670;&#1575;&#1585; &#1605;&#1588;&#1740;&#1606; &#1711;&#1606; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1662;&#1608;&#1657;&#1575;&#1588;&#1740;&#1605; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1608;&#1585;&#1740; &#1581;&#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1746; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1608;&#1575;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605;&#1548; &#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606; &#1575;&#1581;&#1605;&#1583; &#1705;&#1608;&#1657;&#1705;&#1574;&#1740;&#1748;​*















*&#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1587;&#1746; &#1602;&#1576;&#1590;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1740;&#1575;&#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1580;&#1608; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1581;&#1729;&#1548; &#1662;&#1605;&#1601;&#1604;&#1657;&#1548; &#1582;&#1591;&#1608;&#1591; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1662;&#1575;&#1705;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1662;&#1575;&#1587;&#1662;&#1608;&#1585;&#1657; &#1583;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575;&#1574;&#1746; &#1575;&#1606; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1605;&#1740;&#1593;&#1578; &#1593;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1569; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1648;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585; &#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1748; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1608;&#1604;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575; &#1601;&#1590;&#1604; &#1575;&#1604;&#1585;&#1581;&#1605;&#1648;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1740;&#1729; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1605;&#1585;&#1705;&#1586; &#1587;&#1746; &#1602;&#1576;&#1590;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1604;&#1740; &#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;​*















*&#1740;&#1729; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1662;&#1576;&#1604;&#1705; &#1705;&#1575;&#1604; &#1570;&#1601;&#1587; &#1705;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1587;&#1746;&#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1583;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1662;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608; &#1705;&#1575; &#1606;&#1575;&#1605; &#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1740;&#1729; &#1662;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608; &#1578;&#1581;&#1585;&#1740;&#1705; &#1591;&#1575;&#1604;&#1576;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1585;&#1576;&#1585;&#1575;&#1729; &#1581;&#1705;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1705;&#1746; &#1570;&#1576;&#1575;&#1574;&#1740; &#1711;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608;&#1657;&#1705;&#1574;&#1740; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1729;&#1746; &#1604;&#1740;&#1705;&#1606; &#1575;&#1576; &#1662;&#1740; &#1587;&#1740; &#1575;&#1608; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1575;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576; &#1588;&#1740;&#1588;&#1605; &#1608;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575; &#1662;&#1729;&#1575;&#1681;&#1740; &#1587;&#1604;&#1587;&#1604;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1662;&#1729;&#1575;&#1681; &#1662;&#1585; &#1587;&#1601;&#1740;&#1583; &#1662;&#1578;&#1726;&#1585; &#1705;&#1670;&#1726; &#1575;&#1587; &#1591;&#1585;&#1581; &#1578;&#1585;&#1578;&#1740;&#1576; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1746; &#1711;&#1574;&#1746; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1729; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1746; &#1662;&#1729;&#1575;&#1681; &#1662;&#1585; &#1583; &#1575;&#1587;&#1604;&#1575;&#1605; &#1601;&#1583;&#1575;&#1740;&#1575;&#1606; &#1604;&#1705;&#1726;&#1575; &#1729;&#1608;&#1575; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1570;&#1578;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;​*















*&#1575;&#1587; &#1578;&#1589;&#1608;&#1740;&#1585; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1606;&#1592;&#1585; &#1570;&#1585;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746; &#1580;&#1587; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1746; &#1657;&#1740;&#1604;&#1740; &#1601;&#1608;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1705;&#1726;&#1605;&#1576;&#1575; &#1575;&#1740;&#1587;&#1578;&#1575;&#1583;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1705;&#1574;&#1740; &#1605;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722;&#1748; &#1740;&#1729; &#1581;&#1705;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1605;&#1581;&#1587;&#1608;&#1583; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1711;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722;&#1662;&#1575;&#1604;&#1711;&#1574;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1740;&#1729; &#1711;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722; &#1587;&#1681;&#1705; &#1587;&#1746; &#1578;&#1602;&#1585;&#1740;&#1576;&#1575;&#1611; &#1672;&#1740;&#1681;&#1726; &#1705;&#1604;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740;&#1657;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608;&#1585; &#1729;&#1746; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1606;&#1746; &#1583;&#1593;&#1608;&#1740;&#1648; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1605;&#1587;&#1580;&#1583; &#1705;&#1746; &#1587;&#1575;&#1605;&#1606;&#1746; &#1581;&#1705;&#1740;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1602;&#1575;&#1585;&#1740; &#1581;&#1587;&#1740;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1587;&#1575;&#1578;&#1726; &#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1593; &#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1575;&#1606;&#1729;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1705;&#1585;&#1583;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748; &#1578;&#1575;&#1729;&#1605; &#1589;&#1581;&#1575;&#1601;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1587;&#1605;&#1575;&#1585; &#1588;&#1583;&#1729; &#1605;&#1705;&#1575;&#1606;&#1575;&#1578; &#1575;&#1662;&#1606;&#1740; &#1570;&#1606;&#1705;&#1726;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1583;&#1740;&#1705;&#1726;&#1746; &#1705;&#1740;&#1608;&#1606;&#1705;&#1729; &#1601;&#1608;&#1580;&#1740; &#1581;&#1705;&#1575;&#1605; &#1705;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729;&#1606;&#1575; &#1578;&#1726;&#1575; &#1705;&#1729; &#1711;&#1575;&#1572;&#1722; &#1705;&#1608; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585;&#1608;&#1583;&#1740; &#1587;&#1585;&#1606;&#1711;&#1608;&#1722; &#1587;&#1746; &#1589;&#1575;&#1601; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1711;&#1740;&#1575; &#1729;&#1746; &#1604;&#1729;&#1648;&#1584;&#1575; &#1608;&#1729;&#1575;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1580;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1606;&#1602;&#1589;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1575; &#1582;&#1591;&#1585;&#1729; &#1729;&#1746;&#1748;​*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sherdil76

some more pics courtesy Assosiated Press of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sherdil76

and three more

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beskar

---------- Post added at 01:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:30 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stealth

wahoooo MAN im seriously shOcked look @ our Soldiers loOk like US Marine  nice dress with gadgets NVG left

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

Bezerk i am working on Image banner  1600X1050 size on SW Operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth

*Latest Military Dress comparsion *


View attachment ea62089b9a0f9580255fe38e99c78012.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beskar

Stealth, create a separate thread for the "Dress Comparison" banner. 

It looks amazing by the way.  But change the sniper with the ghillie suit. Replace it with someone carrying gear which is visible.


----------



## Stealth

Bezerk said:


> Stealth, create a separate thread for the "Dress Comparison" banner.
> 
> It looks amazing by the way.  But change the sniper with the ghillie suit. Replace it with someone carrying gear which is visible.



ok sure......


----------



## PAFAce

Source: Dawn News

*Edit*
Sorry *sherdil76*, already posted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sunny4pak

Aoa,
thanks brothers for posting these classy pics 
Special thanks to (Stealth, PAF Ace, Owais Usmani, Sherdil)......
Grear job once again stealth (Comparison banner).

looking for more.
Regards,
Sunny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beskar



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mjnaushad

Is that a recoil less rifle in one of the pics of captured ammo and guns.???


----------



## Ababeel

Very nice pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ishaqnoor17

truty anazing pictures.

Good Luck PAkistan Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

mjnaushad said:


> Is that a recoil less rifle in one of the pics of captured ammo and guns.???



Yes on the left side the 3rd one is a RR, SPG-9 i believe, the other 2 are rocket launchers.


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani

​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

taimikhan said:


> Yes on the left side the 3rd one is a RR, SPG-9 i believe, the other 2 are rocket launchers.



Taimi,

Based on the looks of it, its an M40 106mm RR variant. Most probably a Darra copy of the Pakistani produced M40.


----------



## fatman17

owais.usmani said:


> ​



very nice day-to-day progress of the ops!
can u provide the web link?
thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

blain2 said:


> Taimi,
> 
> Based on the looks of it, its an M40 106mm RR variant. Most probably a Darra copy of the Pakistani produced M40.



Sir, check out the below picture and then compare them to the first two pics given in post#35, enlarge the 2nd pic in this post as it will give you a very clean view of the weapon being shown, see the end of the barrel, the exhaust, it looks more like Russian variants, may be locally produced, which i kind of doubt as Russian RR are available in large numbers & variants due to Soviet Afghan War. 

Check below the SPG-9 with an ANA soldier and compare it to the pics in post 35 of same thread. The ones captured by PA are much too small compared to M40 series with PA and the exhaust and firing mechanism at the end of the barrel also does not seem like M40 RR>. 
*
ANA Soldier with SPG-9*



*The pics given at post# 35*



*This one will give a good idea what the weapon actually looks like. 
*



*M40 of PA*



Ummmmmmm don't see similarity in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## owais.usmani

fatman17 said:


> very nice day-to-day progress of the ops!
> *can u provide the web link?*
> thanks!



Here you go sir: 

2009 Waziristan Conflict Map

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blain2

taimikhan said:


> Sir, check out the below picture and then compare them to the first two pics given in post#35, enlarge the 2nd pic in this post as it will give you a very clean view of the weapon being shown, see the end of the barrel, the exhaust, it looks more like Russian variants, may be locally produced, which i kind of doubt as Russian RR are available in large numbers & variants due to Soviet Afghan War.
> 
> Check below the SPG-9 with an ANA soldier and compare it to the pics in post 35 of same thread. The ones captured by PA are much too small compared to M40 series with PA and the exhaust and firing mechanism at the end of the barrel also does not seem like M40 RR>.
> *
> ANA Soldier with SPG-9*
> 
> 
> 
> *The pics given at post# 35*
> 
> 
> 
> *This one will give a good idea what the weapon actually looks like.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *M40 of PA*
> 
> 
> 
> Ummmmmmm don't see similarity in them.



Valid points.


----------



## Stealth




----------



## TaimiKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaimiKhan

---------- Post added at 06:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:12 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nightrider_saulat

please tamim bhai also show me the pics of the artillery guns which we are using in south waziristan


----------



## TaimiKhan

nightrider_saulat said:


> please tamim bhai also show me the pics of the artillery guns which we are using in south waziristan



Well check out the earlier pics you can see the M40 RR, for proper artillery guns firing in SW, plz check the thread where you had posted the msg to ask for the pictures thread, there search airmarshal's posts, he has some good videos posted showing artillery guns being fired.


----------



## nightrider_saulat

taimikhan said:


> Well check out the earlier pics you can see the M40 RR, for proper artillery guns firing in SW, plz check the thread where you had posted the msg to ask for the pictures thread, there search airmarshal's posts, he has some good videos posted showing artillery guns being fired.



*i have heared that pakistan army is using "M198 howitzer"and "M114 howitzer" in waziristan instead of using "m46 field gun" which they used in swat operation
please show me any pic to prove that*


----------



## Zulfiqar

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Zulfiqar

Second visit to S-Waziristan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakomar

INSHALLAH one day martyrs blood will bring peace in Pakistan.
ALLAH O AKBAR
Pakistan Army Zindabad 
Pakistan Paindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pakomar

M Zulfiqar Asad said:


> Second visit to S-Waziristan.



Visit of COAS show how confident Army is of their security in waziristan .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

nightrider_saulat said:


> *i have heared that pakistan army is using "M198 howitzer"and "M114 howitzer" in waziristan instead of using "m46 field gun" which they used in swat operation
> please show me any pic to prove that*



I haven't seen M198 so far inaction in SW, but from video footage seen so far below mentioned guns have been seen in action. 

M114 155 mm howitzer
Type 86 122mm Towed Howitzer
Type 60 122 mm Field Gun
Type 54 122 mm Towed Artillery

Check the ARY TV video on Page 3 of this thread and the Al Jazeera video on this same thread. Link below

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...ation-south-waziristan-military-pictures.html


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nightrider_saulat

*great post usmani sahab*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nightrider_saulat

*please tamim and usmani bhai post the pics of the artillery which we are using in operation rah-e-nijat*


----------



## Super Falcon

INALLAH WA INAL RAJAOUN ALLAH may give those all shaheds places in heaven INSHAHALLAH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaimiKhan

nightrider_saulat said:


> *please tamim and usmani bhai post the pics of the artillery which we are using in operation rah-e-nijat*



Check post#71 above, pics are not available, but you can see them in videos. I believe 3 of the types out of 4 are being shown in the video posted at that link.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani

*LADHA: Soldier stands beside seized ammunitions and weapons recovered during military operations against militants in Ladha, South Waziristan on November 17, 2009. -AFP*












*LADHA: An army helicopter patrols during an ongoing operation 'Rah-e-Nijat here on November 17, 2009. -AFP*














*LADHA: Troops look at the seized maps, CDs and militants literature here on November 17, 2009. -AFP*















*SOUTH WAZIRISTAN: Azam Tariq, (C) spokesman for the Tehreek-e-Taliban Pakistan (TTP), is flanked by his guards during meeting with local journalists at an undisclosed location here on November 18, 2009. -AFP*













*D.I. Khan: Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani chats with young internally displaced boy and his father, who fled from military operations against Taliban militants in South Waziristan, at a field hospital here on November 17, 2009. -AFP*​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zulfiqar

An infantry soldier(not SSG).But still damn, the picture is awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## nightrider_saulat

*which assault riffle is in best choice among our jawans in waziristan
type-56 or G3*


----------



## SparklingCrescent

M Zulfiqar Asad said:


> An infantry soldier(not SSG).But still damn, the picture is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that pic man.. like you said, so damn guddd... salute to this soldier...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## Janbaz

Thanks to all the contributors, both in terms of pictures and comments.
Really supportive, everyone is.

Hopefully everyones prayers are answered soon with the elimination of this scum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt

Yeh Ghazi Ye Teray Pur-israr Banday....
Pakistan Paindabad


----------



## haji.muhammad

skybolt said:


> Yeh Ghazi Ye Teray Pur-israr Banday....
> Pakistan Paindabad



Yeh Ghazi Ye Teray Pur-israr Banday.
Jinhain tuney bakhsha hai zoq e khudai

We salute our jawans and our martyrs of Pakistan Army


----------



## owais.usmani



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## owais.usmani




----------



## QADRI

P.I.A said:


> M Zulfiqar Asad said:
> 
> 
> 
> An infantry soldier(not SSG).But still damn, the picture is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love that pic man.. like you said, so damn guddd... salute to this soldier...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he looks like a terminator...lolz. nice pic.
Click to expand...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eagle20054

QADRI said:


> P.I.A said:
> 
> 
> 
> he looks like a terminator...lolz. nice pic.
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic PAK Army Zindabad ,Pakistan Zindabad
Click to expand...


----------



## pakomar

nice Images

ALLAH O AKHBAR
INSHALLAH Pak Army will win


----------



## ghazi52

pakomar said:


> nice Images
> 
> ALLAH O AKHBAR
> INSHALLAH Pak Army will win



See ALLAH is written on his helmet.

ALLAH O AKHBAR


----------



## nightrider_saulat

please anyone of you tell me why our jawaans are using type-56 assault riffle instead ogfG-3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slides

nightrider_saulat said:


> please anyone of you tell me why our jawaans are using type-56 assault riffle instead ogfG-3



Better handling in MOUT


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal




----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stealth




----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth




----------



## Kompromat

good work bro .. cheers for sharing all that... amazing!


----------



## Mujahid

great share !!! great pics !!!


----------



## AliFarooq

i already posted them like 2 weeks ago.


----------



## FlyingEagle

Good Wok dude,


----------



## nightrider_saulat

great work stealth bro


----------



## Sunny4pak

Good work bro Waleed nice collection....
I have a question here....
the helmets that PA is using are POF built or Americans......?

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## nightrider_saulat

stealth bro please also show us the pics of tanks and artillery under use of pak army in this operation


----------



## nightrider_saulat

stealth bro where are you


----------



## Ron S

Damn, these are nice pictures!
chapeau!


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## razgriz19

---------- Post added at 09:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

---------- Post added at 09:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

medicines for people of waziristan..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

---------- Post added at 09:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 09:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------


----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## razgriz19

---------- Post added at 09:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:24 PM ----------


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## razgriz19



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19




----------



## luqi_gr8

long live pakistan army
one should be proud of such a greatest army of the world


----------



## Shahzad834

Stealth said:


> because Im proud on my Army



we r best from all army........ tareeq gawa hai great bretains b hamary shomali elaqo main ah kar har man gy thay....... NATO main itni power hoti tu wo pak force sy na khti ko wo wazeristan sy talban nikalain... jb un ko kuch ni milta tu wo talban ko pakistan k shomali elaqo main honay ka ky dytay hai.......


----------



## Shahzad834

if u are nt the part of arm force then try to bhooost them....


----------



## Shahzad834

duniya main ahsi koi force ni hai jo goliyo ki barish main halicoptor sy land karainn dusmano k darmiyan ..... geo Pak army


----------



## GareebNawaz

razgriz19 said:


>



Nice one!! May Allah bless Pak Army to defeat the Taliban!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Last Hope

Stealth said:


>




This isint PAKISTNAI PASSPORT!
Have a close look!

Can someone Identify it?

Edit: I tried it, isint Indian, Pakistani, British, Afghan or Italian.


----------



## mohsinkid

spanish passport..i think


----------



## Last Hope

mohsinkid said:


> spanish passport..i think





>



Yes it is!
Thanks for the hint.

Now, what can be found out?
Taliban using Spanish passport?

This certainly must have some new tunnel, doesnt it?
They arent local Pakistanis, but someone was Spanish citizen.

*I must leave it to Think Tanks and seniors from here.
Thanks, Regards.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faisaljaffery

Pak Fauj Zinda Baad...


----------



## sparklingway



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## razgriz19

*THIS IS THE BEST FOOTAGE I'VE EVER SEEN!!!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## John Doe

Here is an excellent slideshow from New York TImes. I hope that this has not been posted earlier.
Thank you and enjoy:

The Battle for Pakistan - Slide Show - The New York Times


----------



## rabia tareen

Really informative images. Thanks for sharing in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gouhar

AOA,

can someone send me original image of my Avtar. I am not able to find a hi res image

Thanks


Gouhar Nayab


----------



## Strigon

Great work by our brothers fighting for our security and getting rid of this Taliban plague that has gripped this beautiful part of our country. We all love you Pakistan Army. God bless you.


----------



## Last Hope



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Can somebdy tell me where to get new PA pics frm?

Also kindly keep updating this thread regularly.


----------



## Kashmiri Nationalist

Bump. Let's get some pictures of today's SW in.


----------



## sur

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...70041015.93387.136193303086908&type=1&theater


----------



## A1Kaid

What about the situation in N Waziristan? What is PA's presence there like?


----------



## Gentelman

sparklingway said:


>



wtf???
i can't understand whyyyyyy????
whyyy we use these stupid carries??
we hav3 APcs??
we have APCs then why we just dont take them out and use them???


----------



## Mujahid

Gentelman said:


> wtf???
> i can't understand whyyyyyy????
> whyyy we use these stupid carries??
> we hav3 APcs??
> we have APCs then why we just dont take them out and use them???



Because fuel consumption is more


----------



## Gentelman

Mujahid said:


> Because fuel consumption is more



Thats not a valid answer..
Army should prefer lifes of Jawans on fuel etc and much of all was on US Aid...


----------



## TaimiKhan

Gentelman said:


> wtf???
> i can't understand whyyyyyy????
> whyyy we use these stupid carries??
> we hav3 APcs??
> we have APCs then why we just dont take them out and use them???



Due to terrain issue, M113s can't be used everywhere. M113s/tanks have been used whereever possible. You have many footages of them being used for operations.


----------



## khanboy007

Last Hope said:


> Yes it is!
> Thanks for the hint.
> 
> Now, what can be found out?
> Taliban using Spanish passport?
> 
> This certainly must have some new tunnel, doesnt it?
> They arent local Pakistanis, but someone was Spanish citizen.
> 
> *I must leave it to Think Tanks and seniors from here.
> Thanks, Regards.*



do visit this this is helpful 

Spanish nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Spanish nationality by origin

Spanish legislation regarding nationality establishes two types of nationality: "Spanish nationality by origin" (nacionalidad española de origen, in Spanish)that is, a "natural-born Spaniard"and the "Spanish nationality not by origin" (nacionalidad española no de origen in Spanish).

According to article 17 of the Spanish Civil Code, Spaniards by origin are:[5]

those individuals born of a Spanish parent;
those individuals born in Spain of foreign parents if at least one of the parents was also born in Spain, with the exception of children of foreign diplomatic or consular officers accredited in Spain;
those individuals born in Spain of foreign parents if neither of them have a nationality, or if the legislation of either parent's home country does not grant the child any nationality;
those individuals born in Spain of undetermined filiation; those individuals whose first known territory of residence is Spain, are considered born in Spain.

Foreigners under 18 years of age who are adopted by a Spanish national acquire, from the moment of adoption, Spanish nationality by origin.[6] If the adoptee is 18 years or older, he or she can apply (lit. "opt") for Spanish nationality by origin within two years after the adoption took place.[6]

All other individuals that acquire Spanish nationality, other than by which is specified above, are "Spaniards not by origin".
Spanish nationality by option

Article 20 of the Spanish Civil Code, established that the following individuals have the right to apply (lit. "to opt") for Spanish nationality:[7]

those individuals that were under the tutelage of a Spanish citizen,
those individuals whose father or mother had been originally Spanish and born in Spain (i.e. those individuals who were born after their parent(s) had lost Spanish nationality).
those individuals mentioned in the second bullet-point in article 17, and adopted foreigners of 18 years of age or more.

Spanish nationality by option must be claimed within two years after their 18th birthday or after their "emancipation", regardless of age. Spanish nationality by option does not confer "nationality by origin" unless otherwise specified (i.e. those mentioned in article 17, and those who obtained it through the Law of Historical Memory).
Spanish nationality by naturalisation and residence

Spanish nationality can be acquired by naturalisation, which is given only at the discretion of the government through a Royal Decree, and under exceptional circumstances.[8] Any individual can request the Spanish nationality by naturalisation, as long as he or she is 18 years or older, or through a legal representative if he or she is younger.[9]

Spanish nationality can also be acquired by residence in Spain. To apply for naturalisation by residence it is necessary for the individual to have lived in Spain for:[10]

ten years, or
five years if the individual is a refugee, or
two years if the individual is a national of a country of Iberoamerica, Andorra, Philippines, Equatorial Guinea, Portugal, or
one year for those individuals:

born in Spanish territory, or
those who did not exercise their right to their nationality by option within the established period of time, or
those who had been under legal tutelage or protection of a Spanish citizen or institution for two consecutive years,
those who had been married for one year to a Spanish national and are not separated legally or de facto, or
those widowers of a Spanish national if at the time of death they had not been legally or de facto separated, or
those born outside of Spain, if one of their parents or grandparents had been originally Spanish (i.e. Spanish by origin).

Nationals of Iberoamerica, Andorra, Philippines, Equatorial Guinea and Portugal must be natural born citizens of their respective countries. That is, individuals who acquire the nationality of the said countries by naturalisation would still have to live ten years in Spain before applying for nationality by residence

Automatic Spanish Nationality to Sephardi Jews Living Outside of Spain

it also says that JEWS from all around the world can aquire nationality (after 22 nov 2012)

Tartessos cultural area with Phoenician colonies 10th century B.C.E.
Map of Phoenician and Greek colonies at about 550 BC (with German legend).
Ancient Rome in red-orange and Ancient Carthage in blue-purple-green Punic Wars.

Spanish Jews date their arrival to Spain, anciently known as Iberia, Sefarad, Tartessos, Tarshish, or Hispania, in 4 waves. The first wave of Israelites arrived with Phoenician merchants in the 10th century B.C.E., because Tyre didn't have enough people to colonize their colonies and King Solomon had trade agreements with the Phoenician King Hiram of Tyre. During this period King Hiram set up trading colonies like Gades (Cadiz) in southern Spain then known as Tarshish or Tartessus, which he populated with Phoenician and Israelites. Later Jews referred to Spain as Seferad and the ships that went there as ships of Tarshish, that followed the old Phoenician trade route from Jaffa to Spain (Tartessos). This trade route initially started in Tyre, stopping in Jaffa and then following the Phoenician colonies in the North African Mediterranean coast until they reached the Phoenician colonies in Spain. Both King Solomon and King Hiram became rich, and as a result of this, the Phoenician king supplied materials for King Solomon to build the first Temple in Jerusalem. After the death of King Solomon, his kingdom split into the Kingdom of Israel (Samaria) and the Kingdom of Judah, who were at war with eachother until the Assyrian Empire conquered and annexed the Kingdom of Israel. The effect was the second wave of Israelites arriving in Spain as refugees sometime after 740 B.C.E., escaping the Assyrian captivity of Israel. The third wave of Jews into Spain came with Jewish refugees escaping Babylonian Captivity after the destruction of the first Temple some time around 597 B.C.E. These Jewish refugees boarded the ships of Tarshish alongside escaping Phoenician refugees bound for their Phoenician colonies in the Mediterranean coast and Spain (Iberia). A few of the Phoenician cities they settled were: Gadir, Abdera, Sexi, Malaka, Calpe (Gibraltar) Carteia, Tartessos, Onuba, Ebusus and Carmona[disambiguation needed]. These colonies would later unite to form what historians call ancient Carthage. Bolstering their claims are the prophecies of Obadiah who uses the name "Sefarad" for the land that Jews exiled from Jerusalem would live in Ovadiah 1:20 (trans. Nevi'im) "And this exiled host of the children of Israel who are [with] the Canaanites as far as Zarephath and the exile of Jerusalem which is in Sepharad shall inherit the cities of the southland" - Chabad.org. (see: Phoenicia). The fourth wave of Jewish immigration to Spain came after the destruction of the Second Temple in 70 A.D. by the Romans as Roman captives.

*Back in 16 December 1968, those of Sephardic Jewish origin also had the right to apply for nationality after a year of legal residency in Spain. The motivation for these measures was a desire to repair a perceived injustice of the Alhambra Decree (also known as the Edict of Expulsion) issued on 31 March 1492, and the need of a collaborative base of natives in Spanish Morocco. During the Bosnian War between 1 March 1992 and 14 December 1995 the spanish government allowed any Sephardi in Bosnia and Herzegovina to claim spanish citizenship and the right of return. More recently, in November 22, 2012, Ministers of Justice and Foreign Affairs, Alberto Ruiz Gallardón and José Manuel García  Margallo announced that the Spanish government would eliminate the residency period and allow any Sephardic Jews around the world automatic Spanish citizenship, permitting them to maintain dual citizenship, on the condition that such citizenship applicants present a certificate of their Sephardic status from the Federation of Jewish Communities to the Spanish Consulate. (see History of the Jews in Spain)*

*The terrorist maybe a jew !!!*


----------



## Super Falcon

well why not send troos full opertion clean up now


----------



## Super Falcon

well pakistan should send strong message to those countries whos passport holders are these people to stop these people to go pakistan


----------



## jawad444

This is a nice step to clear Wazirastan Area. operation Pictures are so nice. I proud Pakistan Army.


----------

